# Bob McBride



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The late Bob McBride of Lighthouse. Covering Sail On Sailor. Shot on VHS in a lounge at Donwoods Rehab centre in Toronto during the early 90s. There are about a half dozen of these +/- posted not that long ago.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

cool, he was a hell of a singer. ....live from the Donwoods Rehab Center...sounds like a gig that Lola Heatherington would do on SCTV


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here is another, an original that he unfortunately never got to record


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Holy crap I loved that song. Lighthouse! What a band. Never knew Bob McBride died. Out of the loop. I know that whole song verbatim. 

Now I am curious and have to go look up Bob's bio.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Morphine addiction played a big role in his demise as well as other drugs!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I can see that I'm going to be humming "One Fine Morning" for the rest of the day now. 

@Robert1950 Thanks for posting that link, I really enjoyed it.


----------

